# Anybody Have A 28Rsds With Quad Bunks For Sale?



## Aaron (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for an Outback 28RSDS with the quad bunks in the northwest (oregon/washington or close by). Does anybody have one for sale?

Sob story - I had one of these all picked out here in Portland, had done all the research and deciding and everything and was heading down today to see it and make an offer...and found out it sold 2 days ago. Arghhhh.









Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Aaron said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for an Outback 28RSDS with the quad bunks in the northwest (oregon/washington or close by). Does anybody have one for sale?
> 
> Sob story - I had one of these all picked out here in Portland, had done all the research and deciding and everything and was heading down today to see it and make an offer...and found out it sold 2 days ago. Arghhhh.
> ...


Remember the camper you looked at today and decide to buy tomorrow is the same camper someone else looked at yesterday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/rvs/2631267818.html


----------



## Aaron (Sep 30, 2011)

That's the one I just lost, was sold over the weekend for $13K. Thank you though!


----------

